

Diaspora raised 100,000$ and 19 days to go - madmaze
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/196017994/diaspora-the-personally-controlled-do-it-all-distr/backers

======
nfnaaron
OK, they better do something good. Even if it's an excellent standard, or
reference implementation, that others can build on. But they just got handed a
ton of good will ...

~~~
madmaze
yea i hope so. im looking forward to the final product

